# Tinctorius 'Patricia' in trouble



## dartfiend (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a Tinc patricia I have raised from a baby.
It is now 14 months old and I noticed two months ago that its toes were 
sticking up. This seems to be a sign of stress. It still eats good and I use calcium and vitamins. I also used Panacur and Baytril with no effect.

Its toes seem to be more upright now and it is having some difficulty walking.
What can I do? Is there a vet in Seattle that can do a fecal or do I need to contact Dr Frye?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dartfiend (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a pic.

You can see the front toes are becoming distorted and crippled looking


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like an injury-- of course, call Frye.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely looks like an injury, or mbd (metabolic bone disease) which is sometimes not noticeable till later in life. it can be reversible or at least stooped from further deforming the frog. how often do you replace your supplements. most only have a shelf life of 6 months after the seal is broke.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

on the other hand those toes look to be really long as well, the don't look normal to me.


----------



## dartfiend (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the great info!

My calcium and supplement powders are more than a year old so I will
get some new ones....

I am keeping around 60 other frogs.
Most I have had as long as this one.
None of them are exhibiting any problems remotely similar.

I did get the bulk of them from Sean Stewart Oct 2007. Within a few months of receipt of the order, two of them. A Tinc Matecho and a yellow galact developed definite SLS symptoms and had to be put down.


----------

